
Executable Models in Software Engineering - brlebtag
Dear colleague,<p>We are Brazilian academic researchers investigating how software engineering professionals understand and use executable models in their practice.<p>We invite researchers, professors, industry professionals, undergraduate and graduate students to answer our form &lt;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;fH1gMqGPu9EYZvZL7&gt;. The estimated time to answer it is around 15 minutes.<p>We also ask you to forward this request to your colleagues.<p>Thank you in advance for your participation.<p>Bruno Lebtag (UFG)<p>Valdemar Neto (UFG)<p>Rodrigo Santos (UNIRIO).
======
brlebtag
[https://forms.gle/fH1gMqGPu9EYZvZL7](https://forms.gle/fH1gMqGPu9EYZvZL7)

------
CyberFonic
I presume you will be sharing the results of the survey with HN readers.

------
xpe
Would you please explain what you mean by executable models?

